# Redfish on the menu



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

The redfish action is red hot here on Calcasieu Lake. We played catch and release while only keeping our limits of perfect eating size fish. Thanks for fishing with RedTail Charters.


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Redtailcharters.com said:


> The redfish action is red hot here on Calcasieu Lake. We played catch and release while only keeping our limits of perfect eating size fish. Thanks for fishing with RedTail Charters.


Curious what part of the lake y'all are based out of. I'm from sulphur originally. Just don't recall ever seeing y'all at a dock anywhere I've been.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

We are based out of Hackberry, LA. Check us out at redtailcharters.com


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Redtailcharters.com said:


> We are based out of Hackberry, LA. Check us out at redtailcharters.com


Gotcha. Will do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I did the last Hurrication at Camp Willbeaux with Redtail Charters. Josh is that you? I still want to get W on the bow of the skiff as soon as its fixed. 

JMB


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes sir


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

JMB you sure made a lasting impression on Will. He loves his fly rod. He is getting really good with it. Stay in touch!


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes sir! Glad to see you bumming around these parts.


----------

